# My horrible 2011.. 2012 should be better, right?!



## forbetterorworse07 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm really glad that I found this site. Other than seeing my therapist on a weekly basis, I felt like I needed another outlet.

My husband and I have been together since 2005 and we got married May 2009. We have been through a lot together, and now after 7yrs he has told me he wants a divorce. I am literally a mess. Not even a full month after a miscarriage he tells me he wants out of our marriage. Since him telling me all of this I decided to check our phone bill (I really don't know what told me to do this, but I did). After going through his portion of the bill I find a number that is on there repeatedly (first thing in the morning, throughout the day, last number called at night). When I asked him about it he couldn't give me an answer and just told me that it was none of my business. I immediately knew something was up. My best friends husband is a police officer and they told me that I could pay to find out who the number belonged to, so I did. The number turned out to be an employee of his (my husband is a manager for a huge retail store). So not only did he work with her, she was only 20 years old. My soon to be 30yr old husband was having conversations with a 20yr old girl (I get sick to my stomach everytime I think about it). He claimed that she was easy to talk to and that they were just friends. What the hell could they possibly have to discuss and in common?! He says they didn't do anything and that he has never even kissed her.. part of me wants to believe him and part of me thinks he's just full of **** and lying to me. I asked her about it bc I called their job and she could only say "it's not what you think, it's not like that." Well, what is it like bc no one can give me any real concrete answers.

Since then we've both seen our own separate attorney but neither of us have filed for anything. We have a 4yr old son and all I can think about his how I want to keep my family together and work on our marriage. My husband seems to think that our marriage is broken and there's no hope.. yet he hasn't done anything to end it. I'm so confused... 

Sorry for the length of this but I needed to vent...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry you are in this situation. It's tough.

He obviously does not think it's broken enough to leave.

If you want to repair your marriage, you will most likely first want to know what is really going on with this girl.

Is your husband still calling her?

Does your husband use a cell phone? Have you checked for texts between them to see the nature of the texts?

YOu could put a voice activated recorder (VAR) in his car and/or in the room from which he generally calls her, especially the late at night call.

Does he use a computer? If he does how much time does he spend on it?


----------

